# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 equipment checklist



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, seeing that the Aquamedic regulator/needle valve Robert sells seems to have dropped in price by quite a bit ($85? .. that's a great price IMO), I guess it's time for me to bite the bullet and get a proper CO2 system going. I am guessing that I don't need much else except for a bubble counter possibly because the regulator has a built-in needle valve. I am planning on using a HOT Magnum as my reactor. Is there anything I am forgetting here? I generally forget to order something .. hehe.

Dave


----------



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, seeing that the Aquamedic regulator/needle valve Robert sells seems to have dropped in price by quite a bit ($85? .. that's a great price IMO), I guess it's time for me to bite the bullet and get a proper CO2 system going. I am guessing that I don't need much else except for a bubble counter possibly because the regulator has a built-in needle valve. I am planning on using a HOT Magnum as my reactor. Is there anything I am forgetting here? I generally forget to order something .. hehe.

Dave


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

check valve, silicon tube

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The AM bubblecounter has a built in check valve... C02 tubing as opposed to silicone tubing is a good idea.. The only other thing besides a reactor is a solenoid. Do you want to turn it off at night or leave it running 24/7 ?

Or you could go fully automatic and get a pH controller as well!









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks Edge and Robert for the replies.

I am planning on ordering the Aquamedic bubble counter as well (it just looks so much better than the old 7-Up bottle I am using now







) I would like to have the solenoid as well, but I can't at this time justify the extra cost .. same with the pH controller.

Dave


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well you can always add it later, the AM solenoid connects inline

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I got my solenoid for fairly good price in Hong Kong. If I remember correctly, it was under c$ 40. bioplast solenoid. The price of buying aquarium stuff in asia is a lot cheaper without all those tariffs, taxes and transportation cost added to it.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't really mind spending the money for a solenoid if it's needed. I will try without first (probably), and evaluate the need as I learn more about the system.

Hopefully I can have an order for Robert soon .. just need to find a local source of CO2 and I'll be ready to go.

Dave


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It was kind of depressing trying to find co2 in my area. Almost all of the the LFS were too greedy to tell me where to get co2 without me buying the system from them..

The owner of the LFS I know fairly well told me to try hydroponic store and hydro refer me to the gas store after.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Welding shops, beverage distributors, home brew supply shops, liquor stores......there are many places you can get it from. When I decide to go pressurized I am going to get it from the same place I buy my oxygen and acetylene.

Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Add fire extinguisher shops to that list also. Normally they are cheapest and fill while you wait.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

